# Misc Stuuff available.



## stvolkers (Jan 3, 2005)

I have taken a job in MI so alot of my stuff will not be moving. I have many HOB's, pumps, tubing, a Kent RO and prob a couple of 10g tanks. Interested in any offers. So I will be an out of town member also.
Thanks Steve


----------



## Glostik (Jan 7, 2006)

can you post an exact list of what you have?

Im interested in some stuff.


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

I might be interested in the Kent RO.
Does it have a DI as well?

Please e-mail me at [email protected] with price.
I live in Flower Mound.


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

Haven't heard from you yet but since the weather is going to be crappy this weekend in Dallas I have time to do some running around. Please reply if you are still interested in selling the RO equipment. Thanks.


----------

